# Here is a Free Tobacco rights group



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello all, I don't know how much of an impact we can do but with all the talks of not being able to smoke in you r own home in CA, or having the FDA be in charge of our Cigar/Pipe Tobacco there is some people out there that I feel as some others also feel may be taking advantage of our Tobacco rights even from people that charge memberships from everyone, Tobacco growers, Online Retailers, your local B&M and even the consumers. Well there is a group that is called Citizens for Tobacco rights where you can join for free don't even have to give out your address or phone number only your email, zip code and name. There is an option for more information but you can choose to pass that section.

Citizens for Tobacco Rights

Again there is no cost, and maybe with everyone joining we maybe able to make an impact on the people trying to take away our rights to smoke our Cigars and Pipe Tobacco.

Can't hurt to check it out. and oh Don't tell me I sent you, No reason LOL unlike another group that try and say hey tell them I sent you here is my code and I don't get paid for this or anything. Didn't take long for people to figure out that was BULL. Anyway back to enjoying some Reiner in the Pipe.

James


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh I don't smoke Cigs or Chew often so that isn't what made me find that website but this one here that is called Is Passion for Pipes and they linked to the one in my first post. Is smoking your pipe important to you? - Neill's Blog - Pipe Blog

James


----------



## iHabanos (Jan 8, 2013)

As much as i love my home here in Costa Rica we have some very hard laws on smoking. Take it from a guy who has seen how the government can make you smoker life very hard. Get out there and let people know what bans are being pushed and stad up!!!!! We can not even smoke outside here. If you go to a cigar lounge you have to be a member. If you go out to eat you can not smoke out side on the patio. If i go to the park with my kids i have to leve my cigars at home. Come on in a park who am I hurting. I know the governments are different in the US then in Costa Rica but our law was passed almost over night.


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

iHabanos said:


> As much as i love my home here in Costa Rica we have some very hard laws on smoking. Take it from a guy who has seen how the government can make you smoker life very hard. Get out there and let people know what bans are being pushed and stad up!!!!! We can not even smoke outside here. If you go to a cigar lounge you have to be a member. If you go out to eat you can not smoke out side on the patio. If i go to the park with my kids i have to leve my cigars at home. Come on in a park who am I hurting. I know the governments are different in the US then in Costa Rica but our law was passed almost over night.


Laws get passed quickly when there are many people opposed.

What gets me is when people who are smoking a cigarette tell me my cigar is not allowed. Yours stinks but mine doesn't.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the information James.
I was just at a Jose Blanco seminar last week. He touched on the subject and the importance of the impact and the strong arm of the FDA very passionately. 
Warning attendees of the importance of supporting the CRA with the threat that neglecting the issue will be catastrophic to our individual pastime and hobby.
I was amazed that out of a room of forty plus cigar smokers, only a few of us there are in support of bill HR 1639.
International Premium Cigar and Pipe Retailers


----------



## vuttomundo (Jul 22, 2013)

I think all the tobacco lovers whether they be cigar smokers, cigarette smokers, pipe tobacco smokers, dippers, tobacco chewers, snuff inhalers, and those who grow and roll their own tobacco should all get involved together fighting for their tobacco rights.


----------



## vuttomundo (Jul 22, 2013)

First of all, did you know that Citizens for "Tobacco Rights" is just a front group created by Big Tobacco? Im not falling for it. They do NOT care about my rights or anyone elses rights. All they care about is making money!


----------

